# German quarantine breakers to be held in refugee camps, detention centers



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 21, 2021)

https://nypost.com/2021/01/18/german-quarantine-breakers-to-be-held-in-refugee-camps/

Those who fail to remember their history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jan 21, 2021)

//


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

unbelieveable....
unfassbar....

I which Times we live....
I can't remember that this was done in flu epidemics with many dead ..... unbelievable ...



...in Austria Doctors and Teachers who do not wear Masks and/or refuse to be vaccinated
were currently being "silenced"....

Removed from their Office/Position with immediate effect...

The Police is "encouraged" to crack down on Demonstrations. Otherwise....read one Line ahead....

I do not like this "Developing"...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2021)

Let's hope this doesn't scalates quickly.
Also, the irony is too strong and I have to make a stupid joke.

Here it goes...




The fun part is that it works ironically and literally.


----------



## Viri (Jan 21, 2021)

Well, I guess it can't be as bad as China's "re-education camps".


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 21, 2021)

ain't that famous german dude start the same way:

first make an emergency law.

Abuse it to those with a different voice you can't place.

lock them up...
hell we're back at the year 1939


----------



## Bl4aze (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh boy here it goes again...


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 21, 2021)

why am I not surprised that everyone's response to "desperate times call for desperate measures, let's make sure nobody endangers others by breaking quarantine" is three gallons of pure Godwin's Law


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 21, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> ain't that famous german dude start the same way:
> 
> first make an emergency law.
> 
> ...


austrian*


----------



## Viri (Jan 21, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> ain't that famous german dude start the same way:
> 
> first make an emergency law.
> 
> ...


"Those sub-human Cov19 rule breakers deserve what is coming to them, they're ruining the German way of life!" Do you think they'll get stars attached to their shirt?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 21, 2021)

Viri said:


> "Those sub-human Cov19 rule breakers deserve what is coming to them, they're ruining the German way of life!"


w a t
like I get the urge to invoke godwin's law ad nauseam here is irresistible
but like
this is literally just "things are so fucking dreadful in this pandemic that we can't even resist ALLOWING people to break quarantine"


----------



## Viri (Jan 21, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> w a t
> like I get the urge to invoke godwin's law ad nauseam here is irresistible
> but like
> this is literally just "things are so fucking dreadful in this pandemic that we can't even resist ALLOWING people to break quarantine"


I hope the US starts locking Cov19 rule breakers in Gitmo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2021)

Viri said:


> "Those sub-human Cov19 rule breakers deserve what is coming to them, they're ruining the German way of life!" Do you think they'll get stars attached to their shirt?


No.
Probably this one:


----------



## Seliph (Jan 21, 2021)

Give their homes to the refugees


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 21, 2021)

many regular prisons in several european countries have had a camp-like structure for many years, so that specific part of it isn't anything especially new or noteworthy . . .


----------



## notimp (Jan 22, 2021)

This is what the law would lead to normally:
https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...aene-Verweigerer-in-Psychiatrien-sperren.html (german)

Those are what the extended coordinated actions in several federal states look like:
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Politi...sung-fuer-Quarantaene-Verweigerer-416299.html (german)

Also the 'sectioned off part of refugee camps' for citizens of germany is entirely BS; as far as I can tell - those are just preparations done in refugee facilities preparing quarantine space as well?

https://www.berlin.de/aktuelles/bra...zwangseinweisung-fuer-rund-30-quarantaen.html (german)

So yeah - partly true, but the most outrageous part to some people here is b*llshit.

edit: Found it:

Here is the source for that grotesque NY Post article (german)
https://www.maz-online.de/Brandenbu...taene-Brecher-bislang-zwangsweise-eingewiesen



So rough summery - there is a standing law that allows for compulsory hospitalisation/quarantine in case of a pandemic (thats not criminal law, thats a 'protect the rest of society' type law), those people normally get put into closes psychiatric wards, they then probably called and told politicians, that they dont have the capacity to deal with a mass influx of people that should be quarantined. At which point the state opened up prisons and detention facilities.

Brandenburg (where that 'refugee camp' situation was supposed to happen) did this:
https://www.maz-online.de/Brandenbu...taene-Brecher-bislang-zwangsweise-eingewiesen

They opened up a detention facility, thats normally used to hold refugees, before you fly them out of the country (if they are already went through the legal system and have no right to remain in country).

Since the beginning of the pandemic 30 people in Brandenburg were placed in confinement for a while - currently there are none sitting in.

So in large parts - threaten them, make an example out of it - getting higher compliance out of people.


----------



## mive (Jan 22, 2021)

funny to see such a strange post from a guy who lives in country which has countless secret military prisons all over the world. doesn't care about other countries interests and also imprisons lot of its own population for minor offences (and have private/cooperate run prisons).

Let you tell from someone who was already caught violating the quarantine rules, you would have to regularly break the lockdown regulation (which costs quite a heavy fine btw) to be even considered to be detained like this.
Also you can be imprisoned in germany if you e.g. consistently ride the train or subway without ticket.


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> ...in Austria Doctors and Teachers who do not wear Masks and/or refuse to be vaccinated
> were currently being "silenced"....
> 
> Removed from their Office/Position with immediate effect...


I don't see a problem.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> I don't see a problem.


Yes,of course...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)

mive said:


> funny to see such a strange post from a guy who lives in country which has countless secret military prisons all over the world. doesn't care about other countries interests and also imprisons lot of its own population for minor offences (and have private/cooperate run prisons).
> 
> Let you tell from someone who was already caught violating the quarantine rules, you would have to regularly break the lockdown regulation (which costs quite a heavy fine btw) to be even considered to be detained like this.
> Also you can be imprisoned in germany if you e.g. consistently ride the train or subway without ticket.


The nation with the highest percentage of ethnic and mixed Germans outside of Europe is the USA, so try again.


----------



## mive (Jan 22, 2021)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen ja mal gar nichts zu tun...


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,of course...


So you're not going to explain why you believe teachers should be allowed to endanger children's lives with zero consequence?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> So you're not going to explain why you believe teachers should be allowed to endanger children's lives with zero consequence?



Senseless actual..."everyone" sees only "Mask/Vaccinationrefusers" and have a "Picture" from that Persons.Done.
What should I explain ? 

- That I am a Mask refuser too - I only wear it on my Daily-Needs-Shopping in one single Grocery.
- That I am a Vaccination Refuser too ?
- I give a  on actual *Lockdown 3*  "Recommendations" from our Government because I loose completely trust in them after
1 Year "Verarschung" (Fooling around) and they actual change not anything ? But enough of this,this needs maybe "Local inside knowledge"....
(But I also did not elected/voted for them..)

So,you can make your Picture too if you like.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 22, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> austrian*


you're actual right about that, born in austria, but got famous in german.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> "Those sub-human Cov19 rule breakers deserve what is coming to them, they're ruining the German way of life!" Do you think they'll get stars attached to their shirt?


Might not be a star, but history tells us over and over again that such laws get abused when they can.
That sub-human ideology is really more for those who don't learn from thier history.
I am not suggesting to go fuck around everywhere to spread the love and covid, just asking you to do a bit of homework.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 22, 2021)

why not just rebuild the berlin wall while they are at it and completelly go back to their old ways


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

MysticLord said:


> The nation with the highest percentage of ethnic and mixed Germans outside of Europe is the USA, so try again.


That has zero relevance to what they just said lol


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> That sub-human ideology is really more for those who don't learn from thier history.



Well there is a difference between removing peoples liberty because of who they are and what they have done.

Otherwise we shouldn't be locking criminals up either.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> Well there is a difference between removing peoples liberty because of who they are and what they have done.
> 
> Otherwise we shouldn't be locking criminals up either.


there's a difference in being a human with free will and freedom of speech.
taking the basics of life away because of you being freighten for the consequences.
you say they're a threat to your maybe future, while i know these laws are a danger to all humans future in the country right now.
that dude in 1939 didn't just right away make the laws he made be bend the direction they got bend.
the idea of the laws as others saw them were also in defence of the people, that felt scared.
just he never ment them in thier defence but as an offence to all that would not fit in his ideal.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> there's a difference in being a human with free will and freedom of speech.
> taking the basics of life away because of you being freighten for the consequences.



These are people who are repeatedly refusing to stay quarantined when they must according to law after testing positive for covid, they are detained and put in quarantine for two weeks and then let out. What are saying they are scared of?

Other countries have enforced quarantine when you arrive, you are taken to a hotel and are not allowed to leave. How is this different, other than cheap shots about nazi's and camps.

A lot of crimes are committed by those who are scared, but they still get locked up.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> These are people who are repeatedly refusing to stay quarantined when they must according to law after testing positive for covid, they are detained and put in quarantine for two weeks and then let out. What are saying they are scared of?
> 
> A lot of crimes are committed by those who are scared, but they still get locked up.


i don't think you read the law at all.
anyone who crosses the laws of covid more then once (and i mean even the future laws not in place yet) can get a lockup
if new law says all who tested positive need to jump into the rijn it theoreticly means you can go for either lockup in the future or this.
it might not get that far, but you already said it's okay.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> i don't think you read the law at all.



Did you? Where is it?


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 22, 2021)

Now that the UK has left the EU they obviously think It's time to take over the EU and bring in their dictator overlord rules again. No wonder Merkel was so friendly with Xinnie the Flu. YOU WILL WEAR A MASK. Welcome to 1984.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Welcome to 1984


Have you read 1984 before


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> Did you? Where is it?


strainge the page i read earlier does have seemed to change the text where they said it to be based one the covid emergency law more detailled. maybe they got forced to remove parts for it not being that accurate.


----------



## Youkai (Jan 22, 2021)

Lol funny how I haven't heard of any of those 

Still I think the Government is doing a pretty darn bad job ...

I for one haven't used a masked yet as I am not ill, then again I haven't broken any rules as I didn't go to any place or used any service that required me to wear one ... so I am a good evil guy XD
As long as I don't feel ill I won't use it, if I actually feel ill I'll stay at home, at in the worst case I would definietly use a Mask.


My main problem is that they are all saying that we need to show solidarity but then again noone cares that we are taking the futures of our kids that might get in trouble getting a Proper job when they are missing out of school for 1-2 years (homeschooling by far isn't anything good even though its better then nothing)
Also noone cares about Depressive people or people who could get depressions or other mental illnesses because of all the restrictions.

If you have a big House with a big garden it hardly matters if you need to stay home, but what about the poor single people with their 1 room 10m² flat ? Prison can't be much worse.

Also we "need" to protect the elderly ? yes of course but to what degree ? especially as all the time I go outside I see like 80% people in the age of 60+ and they don't even care of holding a distance or using a mask to protect themselves.


And the best thing, now that there is a Vaccine some of the super scared middle aged volks that were like "we need to protect the elderly" go to court because they want to be the first to get the vaccine .... I am pretty sure most of those "a** holes" never cared for solidarity but only for themselves.


Also there are regulary about 50 million !!!! people and many of them young children, who die in Africa every year because they can't afford food because we buy all their food to get more and more fat on our ribs and hardly anyone ever cared.
Humans are all shit (most of them ... sorry ...)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Have you read 1984 before


Did you forget that socialism is when the government does stuff


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did you forget that socialism is when the government does stuff


omg Scott I totally forgot thank you for reminding me


----------



## Milenko (Jan 22, 2021)

Don't break quarantine then? Pretty simple


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Did you forget that socialism is when the government does stuff



Not really.

_Socialism is an economic and political system. It is an economic theory of social organization. It states that the means of making, moving, and trading wealth should be owned or controlled by the workers. This means the money made belongs to the workers who make the products, instead of groups of private owners.

_


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> Not really.
> 
> _Socialism is an economic and political system. It is an economic theory of social organization. It states that the means of making, moving, and trading wealth should be owned or controlled by the workers. This means the money made belongs to the workers who make the products, instead of groups of private owners.
> _


I was referencing this


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I was referencing this




I don't know who that is & haven't seen it before. He doesn't seem to understand the difference between socialism and communism.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> I don't know who that is & haven't seen it before. He doesn't seem to understand the difference between socialism and communism.


He was joking


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Youkai said:


> As long as I don't feel ill I won't use it, if I actually feel ill I'll stay at home, at in the worst case I would definietly use a Mask.



As most people that are spreading it don't ever feel ill, then waiting until you feel ill seems quite irrational.



Youkai said:


> My main problem is that they are all saying that we need to show solidarity but then again noone cares that we are taking the futures of our kids that might get in trouble getting a Proper job when they are missing out of school for 1-2 years (homeschooling by far isn't anything good even though its better then nothing)



What you learn at school is pretty irrelevant for most jobs, it's just used to weed out the stupid or lazy ones. All it means is they will have to find a different method for a couple of years.



Youkai said:


> Also noone cares about Depressive people or people who could get depressions or other mental illnesses because of all the restrictions.



It's not that nobody cares, but it's like saying you should be allowed to shoot people otherwise you'll get depressed so why won't they just let you shoot people? It's all the conspiracy theories that are causing all of the mental health difficulties.



Youkai said:


> If you have a big House with a big garden it hardly matters if you need to stay home, but what about the poor single people with their 1 room 10m² flat ? Prison can't be much worse.



Prison is a lot worse, you can't zoom your friends all day.



Youkai said:


> Also there are regulary about 50 million !!!! people and many of them young children, who die in Africa every year because they can't afford food because we buy all their food to get more and more fat on our ribs and hardly anyone ever cared.



I'm not sure how that is relevant to why you shouldn't wear a mask.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> He was joking



Can you prove it?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> As most people that are spreading it don't ever feel ill, then waiting until you feel ill seems quite irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s he full vid


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> Not really.
> 
> _Socialism is an economic and political system. It is an economic theory of social organization. It states that the means of making, moving, and trading wealth should be owned or controlled by the workers. This means the money made belongs to the workers who make the products, instead of groups of private owners.
> _




Let's see what Richard Wolff, a well accredited Marxist economist has to say about your hokey definition.

edit: nvm it seems that I have been beaten to the punch


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Let's see what Richard Wolff, a well accredited Marxist economist has to say about your hokey definition.
> 
> edit: nvm it seems that I have been beaten to the punch




socialism isn't marxism. I don't think he is saying what you think he is, or what my point was, or both.

Maybe watch the full video, rather than out of context quotes?


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> Marxism isn't socialism. I don't think he is saying what you think.


Marxism is a dialectical framework for critiquing Capitalism that was created by Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels, this dialectical critique was what laid the framework for what Marx and Engles call *Socialism* in the Communist Manifesto. In addition, the Second International (also known as the *Socialist* International) was founded on Marxist principles with Engles as president.

Are all forms of Socialism Marxist? No. There are many different varieties of Socialism created by many different theorists, but most contemporary forms of Socialism can find their roots in Marx and Engel's theory. Any Socialist worth their salt has read at least a bit of Marx's work.

 Is all Marxism Socialist? Yes, this is non-disputable.

I mean if you want to get into the specifics, Marxism is an ideological framework of socioeconomic analysis while Socialism is a theory of socioeconomic organization, so technically if we were splitting hairs you could say Marxism isn't Socialism. However, Socialism as we know it was (more or less) entirely conceptualized and invented by Marx and Engels through their theory of Marxism. This distinction is pretty unnecessary.

Also, the video is a joke. Richard Wolff is one of the premier economists in modern Socialism, he is clearly making a joke. I don't actually disagree with your definition of Socialism.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> he is clearly making a joke. I don't actually disagree with your definition of Socialism.



He isn't joking, he is saying what some people think socialism is. The way the video is carefully cut is made to make it look like it is what socialism is. I don't understand why you would post it again and call my definition hokey, if you don't disagree with it.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> The way the video is carefully cut is made to make it look like he is not joking.


Well you could have just... clicked on the video to see that the man in it is Richard Wolff, then with a quick google search and a basic understanding of Socialism you could easily find that he is joking. Plus the music in the video kind of gives away that it's a joke anyway. Also, the first pinned comment on the video states "Richard Wolff doesn't actually believe this lol, he's describing a common strawman of socialism."



smf said:


> I don't understand why you would post it again and call my definition hokey, if you don't disagree with it.


Because you were being very serious about something that was a joke and I thought it would be funny to mess with you.


----------



## Viri (Jan 22, 2021)

Youkai said:


> Still I think the Government is doing a pretty darn bad job ...


That's an understatement. Pretty much every government dropped the ball pretty damn hard, except for a few. New Zealand and Taiwan are the only ones that I can think of did a good job.


----------



## smf (Jan 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> you could easily find that he is joking.



He isn't joking. He's explaining what people think, do you understand what joking is?



Seliph said:


> Plus the music in the video kind of gives away that it's a joke anyway.



So everything with music is a joke?



Seliph said:


> Because you were being very serious and I thought it would be funny to mess with you.



You make yourself look like an idiot for fun?


----------



## Seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

smf said:


> He isn't joking. He's explaining what people think, do you understand what joking is?


He was... parodying common right-wing strawmans of what Socialism is by saying something obviously incorrect and using exaggerated movements in a funny way with music commonly employed in memes playing while he speaks. One might also call this satire, which is a type of humor that is typically employed in jokes such as the one Richard Wolff makes. I'm not sure why this needs to be explained.



smf said:


> You make yourself look like an idiot for fun?


Yes. I find it to be a bundle of laughs.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 22, 2021)

WARNING: New York POST is a piece of shit owned by Fox News parent company News Corp.  Fox News was LEFT OUT of the Disney deal, Disney does NOT own Fox News or the New York Shitrag.

It's very easy to get confused about the NY POST/TIMES vs the Washington TIMES vs POST.  IT IS DESIGNED TO BE THIS WAY.  Anyone can be confused by that dumbass shell game, even me, someone incredibly wary of this.  NEVER trust this shitrag.


----------



## smf (Jan 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> He was... parodying common right-wing strawmans of what Socialism is by saying something obviously incorrect and using exaggerated movements in a funny way with music commonly employed in memes playing while he speaks..



Have you watched the video? That isn't what he's doing.
maybe watch it again


----------



## Seliph (Jan 23, 2021)

smf said:


> Have you watched the video? That isn't what he's doing.
> maybe watch it again


Definitely what he's doing


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 23, 2021)

Socialism, Marxism, Communism, Fascism, and any other mixture can all be debated on their differences, but they all have one thing in common: they go against our right to life, to own property, and to engage in the pursuit of happiness when put into actual practice in the real world.

Sure, Karl Marx said that everything is supposed to work towards a Utopia in Communism after the Socialism step in the Capitalism-Communism transition is complete, but that assumes that the people or person making the decisions at the top have people's best interests' in mind, and as someone who worked at a Walmart stocking Clorox wipes and the toilet paper, one can see that human nature tends towards self-preservation and the maintaining of said self-preservation. People, when presented with an accurate picture of the definitive facts about COVID at this point, and if given the choice without the enforcement at the end of a gun barrel to wear a mask or not to "protect others," they would say fuck that shit, and tell those who are legitimately worried about dying from the virus to stay at home, maybe move in with their parents and/or friends, and problem solved without others' liberty being infringed. A non-government solution to a problem.

But when the government gets involved, they start legislating morality, regardless of the peoples' wishes. Believe it or not, but a lot of people in the US just want to get along with others, go back to the actual normal, and be free to enjoy things that, admittedly, I think a lot of people took for granted until Biden became president. (By the way, how do you think biological women who enjoyed competing in women's sports are liking Biden's order about trans-athletes being able to compete in women's sports? So much for feminism!)

The United States imprisoned Japanese people who were living here during WWII. You think they wouldn't do that to people who, in the view of the Democrat-majority in all three branches of government are now classified as terrorists because they want to simply live life, own the property that they rightfully worked hard and paid the price for, and pursue happiness in life? Imagine if you, for whatever reason, have family that you cherish dearly, and suddenly, because they decide to go against the government, they arrest not only them, but you yourself because of guilt by association, all so the people/person at the top can maintain total control? That's what happened in the USSR, and is still happening to this day in China, North Korea, Iran, and clearly is happening again in Germany!


It's easy in the US to see stuff like the Holocaust and go, "that would never happen here," "I would've gone against the Nazi leadership," "I would've tried to get the Jews out of the camps," "that wasn't real Marxism/Communism/Socialism," and a whole bunch of other things that, without a proper understanding of the context of the methods of Hitler's rise to power alongside that of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, and a study in world history of governments that have all gone through this phase of taxing the people and depriving them of their rights and the same usual outline of how these governments and societies eventually fall, one will make these assumptions because it all happened before they were born, and the society they were born in was already prosperous, with food, water, electricity, well maintained public utilities (even the restrooms at Walmart, neglected as they are, are a whole world better than what the rest of the world is forced to deal with), and an assumption that things must have always been this way, and that nations can survive hard times like what we're going through right now that are about to get much worse.


----------



## J-Machine (Jan 23, 2021)

so they get jailed for breaking the law? I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

J-Machine said:


> so they get jailed for breaking the law? I don't see the problem here.




Anyways......

We "Vacciation and Mask Refusers"are looking forward,for Easter in a "Camp".


----------



## notimp (Jan 23, 2021)

Maybrit Illner (german TV talk format) - which is 'explain TV for the average of society' (slow, easy words, little context, and a moderator thats always on the hunt for the max socially accepted position -- i.e. TV for the dumb) explained yesterday - that experts follow a goal to try to push down the covid incidence to 50 cases a day -- because of uncertainty about the virus mutations.

Essentially:

- You've had lockdowns already
- Before we open up, lets see how low we can go (in daily new cases)
- To reduce risk factors later on

So in a sense this is a test how far you can repress it using compliance factors.
(Because the Astra Zeneca vaccine - might not work against two strains of mutations already in spreading.)

Background info: https://www.wienerzeitung.at/nachri...st-der-Impfstoff-von-Astra-Zeneca-sicher.html (German)

edit: src: h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fkkep6WMWnY


----------



## smf (Jan 23, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Definitely what he's doing



It's not. Either english is not your first language or you're doing that thing where you lie for fun.

I'm not sure which.

If you listen to the bit directly before the carefully edited video then he's actually talking about socialists who say or believe that is what socialism is & that they are wrong. He may be doing it in an animated way, but that does not make it a joke.

Nobody has managed to implement socialism & as he points out, america have an aversion to even discussing it because of brain washing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Anyways......
> 
> We "Vacciation and Mask Refusers"are looking forward,for Easter in a "Camp".


Don´t worry, the YMCA will take good care of you!
https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3086491/
Oh boy...
Now we got the South Africa virus strain in Austria, thanks to some tourists in Tyrol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> Don´t worry, the YMCA will take good care of you!
> https://tirol.orf.at/stories/3086491/
> Oh boy...
> Now we got the South Africa virus strain in Austria, thanks to some tourists in Tyrol.



.....and I made a Joke about the "Danish Mutation" for Easter last Week.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)

Seliph said:


> That has zero relevance to what they just said lol


Highly intelligent post from someone who can't comprehend that the deleted posts contain the context.

Could it be that I - someone who is part German - have some observations about German people?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)

Now give them  a "shower"


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone who questions if this is real or not should go to jail


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)

mive said:


> funny to see such a strange post from a guy who lives in country which has countless secret military prisons all over the world. doesn't care about other countries interests and also imprisons lot of its own population for minor offences (and have private/cooperate run prisons).
> 
> Let you tell from someone who was already caught violating the quarantine rules, you would have to regularly break the lockdown regulation (which costs quite a heavy fine btw) to be even considered to be detained like this.
> Also you can be imprisoned in germany if you e.g. consistently ride the train or subway without ticket.




You know In germany you can be imprisoned for simply doing the nazi salute in public


That or you'll get your ass kicked, probably both


----------



## notimp (Jan 25, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> You know In germany you can be imprisoned for simply doing the nazi salute in public
> 
> That or you'll get your ass kicked, probably both


Did you just suggest these people should be gased? ("Shower comment")

Also yes, doing the Nazi salut in public in those countries gets you into trouble, because of laws that are in place to prevent certain 'rites' to get traction again.

They/We (as nations) had a bunch of national pride, and resentment suffered attached to those kind of symbols, which after the war where 'shunned' and not publicly spoken about (social shunning, under risk of reprisal), which had a whole generation face what had been done in silence and suppressed anger.



So glorifying those symbols - lands with another sensibility as in 'Nazis are the bad guys - we saw it in Indie 1 and 3). Symbolism was so charged, you couldnt reframe it, so you had to forbid it.

Has nothing to do with the topic on hand. Has nothing to do with the 'german character' (this is the third racist trope that has been used in this thread), had to do with people strongly identifying with that symbolism as 'nationalistic' and 'history', and an atmosphere full of resentment, after they were shunned and had take reprisals for holding those 'believes' (during the war).

With every new generation less so - but, lets face it - another fashist revival out of germany wouldnt go over well internationally OR with people still living.

So while in Japan you have the wierdo outsider brigade of loners import memorabilia to seem 'edgy' (in a society, thats very nationalistic in their own right), in Germany the whole thing - has much more mainstream pull (or had for some years), to be 'edgy' or 'counterculture' - because it was a source of (missplaced) national pride for at least half of the population.

File it as another example of US (?) people being obsessed about this stuff more so than than actual germans (current generations). And giving it more credence and using it as an explanation, where no sane german (current generations) would.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)

notimp said:


> Did you just suggest these people should be gased? ("Shower comment")
> 
> Also yes, doing the Nazi salut in public in those countries gets you into trouble, because of laws that are in place to prevent certain 'rites' to get traction again.
> 
> ...






One I'm half German, however I do live in the usa, it was a bit of satire, though Germans still generally don't take wwii satire well, because of obvious reasons

I know all about the german pov trust me I was educated on it

germany still does have issues with neo Nazis, just watched a documentary about Jamel and the NPD party, they don't hold any power however


----------



## notimp (Jan 25, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> One I'm half German, however I do live in the usa, it was a bit of satire, though Germans still generally don't take wwii satire well, because of obvious reasons
> 
> I know all about the german pov trust me I was educated on it
> 
> germany still does have issues with neo Nazis, just watched a documentary about Jamel and the NPD party, they don't hold any power however


If you are half german, careful with the gassing people in showers satire...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)

notimp said:


> If you are half german, careful with the gassing people in showers satire...



Starting to sound like my mother

Nazi satire is common in the english speaking world, do I believe all germans act like this, no I do have common sense


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2021)

smf said:


> He isn't joking. He's explaining what people think, do you understand what joking is?


Yeah, but he’s making fun of them, meaning he’s joking


----------



## mive (Jan 26, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> You know In germany you can be imprisoned for simply doing the nazi salute in public
> 
> 
> That or you'll get your ass kicked, probably both



That would be great!

unfortunately, you only would go to prison if you do that on regular basis or in a severe case (stgb §86/86a)


----------



## smf (Jan 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Yeah, but he’s making fun of them, meaning he’s joking



In what way is he making fun of them?


----------

